# Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover OR Tardis ??



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there,

I have tested a sample of TARDIS (thanks to Alanjo99) and I´m deeply impressed how it works. Just great. But there is no chance to get a gallon from that shipped to germany. No chance to get in germany directly too.

So my question is should I change to Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover? Thats available in germany. Is that as good as Tardis or which one is better in working?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have tested a sample of TARDIS (thanks to Alanjo99) and I´m deeply impressed how it works. Just great. But there is no chance to get a gallon from that shipped to germany. No chance to get in germany directly too.
> 
> ...


Hi I've used both products. Yes Tardis is an excellent product, but to be fair The Autoglym T&G is just as good really.IMO:wave:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

The AG tar remover is very good, but not quite as strong nor easy to use as the tardis from my experience.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

What's the best way to apply AG Tardis? Applicator pad or spray bottle?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

the difference is like squash and orange juice!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have got both and have to say although the AG stuff is good, Tardis is better, it really shifted the stubborn stains.

For my own car AG is fine as its kept clean all the time really but working on my parent's or girlfriend's car, they needed the Tardis as they have not been cleaned to that extent in a long, long while so the tar was baked on pretty solid.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok. Because the Tardis is not available here in germany and there is no chance to get it shipped, I will try Autoglym intensive tar remover.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

tardis IS better but it IS harder to handle, it is quite strong and you have to take precautions, AG ITR is a good shout :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use ag tar remover,does the job well enough for me.
I wash the car,dab it on,leave it and then rinse off with hot water.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

I prefer to trigger spray AG ITR on, start at a corner work round applying to each panel, leaving it to dwell, by the time you get back to where you started the tar has started to run down the panels all you need to do is wipe it off. Amazing how much tar shows up when it's running down your door.


----------



## dad_of_two (Jun 14, 2008)

Bulla just a quick line to let you know that there now is AS distributor now based in Germany.
I know it's a big place but email their HQ and find out if he's nr to you>
Best of luck


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

If you live in Germany then you should be able to get hold of a W=product called Actisol made by Wurth AG .... the best stuff used by all the best bodyshops :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Another one too add to the mix is Meguiars Body Solvent, it is good and isn't as strong smelling so this is my go to Solvent now.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

could one of us send you a container of tardis?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> could one of us send you a container of tardis?


*Taken from PolishedBliss*

Please note that due to new shipping regulations concerning dangerous goods, we can only ship this product to mainland UK destinations at the current time. Orders received for offshore and international destinations will be cancelled and refunded in full. Our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.

There is also this product safety document (PDF)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/tardis.pdf

Shows one of the ingredients as being white spirit which is highly flamable.

I'm guessing this is why it cannot be shipping outside of the UK atm.

HTH


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I've recently bought some AS preptone off a fellow DW member and was wondering how it compares to Tardis?


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

carcare said:


> I prefer to trigger spray AG ITR on, start at a corner work round applying to each panel, leaving it to dwell, by the time you get back to where you started the tar has started to run down the panels all you need to do is wipe it off. Amazing how much tar shows up when it's running down your door.


That exactly what i do :thumb: i find if i apply it penetrates italot better then using a Foam applicator


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

what about valet pro citrus tar and glue remover? it cant be as bad as tardis as it comes in a plastic 5l container??


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, many thanks for your offers. But I already got my parcel with 4x Tardis (4x 5l) from a dealer in UK yesterday. Its possible so sent .


----------

